# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  Aefw - Acro Eating Flat Worms=Vermes Achatados Comedores de Acroporas

## Celso Suguimoto

Em Portugal comercializam esse produto ?



Aqui no Brasil está tendo uma infestação de AEFW... acho que tem muita gente que tem, apenas nao sabe... me incluia nessa situação.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Celso
Que seja do meu conhecimento não, mas o Heitor Simões encomendou este produto dos EUA, e até teve problemas na alfandega por ter dito que eram vitaminas, havia de ter dito que eram rolhas ou cápsulas de borracha ou outra coisa com que não embirrassem, mas lá recebeu o produto que usou para tratar um coral atacado por RTN (Rapid Tissue Necrosis=Necrose Rápida de Tecidos) - 

http://reefshow.com/html/modules.php...=print&sid=126

http://www.lareefclub.com/forum/view...7ea708d3d91d3e 

com sucesso ou tudo indicava nesse sentido. O coral, uma acropora dourada com pólipos verdes fluorescentes, em consequência do RTN ficou toda "depenada" e com os banhos que o Heitor le deu, travou o RTN e quando lá estive parecia que o coral estava e iria recuperar, mas o Heitor poderá explicar melhor.
Agora relativamente a AEFW (Acro Eating Flat Worms=Vermes Achatados Comedores de Acroporas), desconheço também casos desses por cá, pelo menos significativos, mas é bom saber e estar alerta.
Penso que vamos encomendar muitas "rolhas ou cápsulas de borracha"... :yb665:  :SbSourire: 

Para quem possa não saber o que é, vejam aqui
http://www.melevsreef.com/aefw.html



Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

> Viva Celso
> Que seja do meu conhecimento não...  ...coral atacado por RTN (Rapid Tissue Necrosis=Necrose Rápida de Tecidos)


 :Olá:  Pedro

Comprei uma acropora, e passado 3 semanas, começou a branquear e em 3 ficou totalmete branca :yb620:   :yb620:  .

Podera ser Aefw ou RTN?


Um grande abraço Miguel Jeronimo :SbOk3:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Posso vos dizer que comprei como o Pedro Nuno disse e o efeito desse medicamento é imediato.

Todos os corais que entram no meu aquário levam tres banhos desse medicamento.

Essa caixa com 100 comprimidos custou-me os olhos da cara, e se não fosse o Duarte Araujo, a ir umas 50 vezes à alfandega ainda hoje não os tinha.


Mas vamos aos resultados, recebi uma acropora praticamente morta que veio do estranjeiro, passados duas semanas, a acropora ganhou RTN que normalmente mata os corais em dois dias ou menos.

Dei-lhe vários banhos e passado um dia os pólipos estao todos de fora o RTN parou... e daqui a dois meses espero ter o coral 100%.

Se quiserem posso por aqui fotos.

Abraço a todos.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Mais uma vez foi com base no site que o Pedro Nuno colocou e no reeffcentral que cheguei a essa conclusao.

Penso que poderemos encontrar no mercado medicamentos com o mesmo principio activo.

Não sei é como.

Se alguem souber agradeço que coloque aqui.

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Penso que vamos encomendar muitas "rolhas ou cápsulas de borracha"...


a avaliar pelo que ja sucedeu com Heitor, esse medicamento parece ser bastante eficaz mas, penso que será melhor tentar conseguir aqui no mercado Europeu algo com o mesmo principio activo pois, não me parece viável trazer isso dos EUA.

A lei é clara, este tipo de medicamentos tem de passar pela mão do Infarmed, e não acredito que se consiga, tal como o Pedro NUno na brincadeira falou, fazer passar por rolhas ou qq coisa do genero pois, qualquer transaçao que passe os 26 terá de passar pela alfandega... e indo lá.... abrem tudo a vasculhar   :yb665:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Heitor e obrigado pela tua intervenção.

É claro que queremos fotografias, até porque a acropora em causa é bem bonita e será muito util acompanhar a sua evolução/recuperação.
è importante que nos descrevas o tratamento tal como fazes, faz de conta que nos estás a explicar como fazes um bolo de chocolate com morangos... :Coradoeolhos: 

Seria também importante conhecer o principio activo dessas pastilhas e que vem referenciado na embalagem, porque assim poderíamos procurar pelo principio activo.
Penso que há um medicamento idêntico ou igual mas usado para tratar carpas KOI com vermes e parasitas, penso que é Praziquantel, ora vejam aqui

http://www.koivet.com/html/articles/...article_id=198

aqui na aquaticeco até é barato e entregam em mão porque tem de vir obrigatoriamente por DHL, pelo menos para a minha rede de plâncton que lhes comprei foi assim e veio como artigo de pesca, e a DHL contra pagamento faz o despacho. Se for uma compra de 10 ou 20 caixas compensa porque aí os 160 ou mais euros de despacho e portes a dividir por todos (10 ou 20) adicionado ao preço do produto, fica acessível, mesmo assim era preferível poder comprar por cá.

Temos este contacto em Espanha - Barcelona retirado so site da Azoo

http://www.azoo.com.tw/
*BARCELONA MARINE FARM*Country : Spain

Data :  
email: bmf@barcelonamarinefarm.com 
Add: C/Escornalbou,41 Baixos 08041 Barcelona-Spain 






> Fish Disease Treatment
> AZOO ANTI-FLUKE TABS
> For freshwater and saltwater aquariums
> 
> Code No & Standard
> AZ17038  10T 
> AZ17066  50T 
> 
> AZOO ANTI-FLUKE TABS will prevent your fish effected from infections caused by large external parasites that are hardly eliminated, such as Dagielius (gill flukes), Nitzschia (body flukes), Lernaea (anchor worms), Argulus (fish louse) and other parasites. These tabs will not cause any negative effects to nitrifying bacteria or side effects to ornamental fish.




Para já foi o que pude encontrar. Se  alguém souber mais, agradecia que informasse aqui.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

:Olá:  

O produto e este, Lugol's solution, da Kent Marine?

Um abraço Miguel Jeronimo

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva!

Hoje não vou estar em casa, mas amanha coloco aqui fotos.


Nessa altura descrevo, o principio activo que esta no medicamento para ver se alguem  consegue arranjar na europa esse produto.


fiquem bem.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> O produto e este, Lugol's solution, da Kent Marine?
> 
> Um abraço Miguel Jeronimo


 :Olá: Viva Miguel
Pela descrição que fazes do que aconteceu à tua acropora, não fica claro que possa ter sido uma destas duas doenças, de qualquer modo e como o Heitor mencionou, a acropora que ele comprou veio em mau estado e depois foi acometida do RTN, poderá ter ocorrido algo de semlhante com a que tiveste. 
A solução de lugol ou banhos dessa solução ou outra com iodo, são uma das recomendadas no tratamento, mas não é a mesma coisa que as Fluke Tabs.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva!


Miguel, realmente não me parece.


Aqui coloco mais uma ajuda, na reefcentral foram escritas milhares de linhas sobre este tema.

http://reefcentral.com/forums/showth...5&pagenumber=1

Quando andei a planear o meu novo aquário li o tópico todo.

Conclusões, exprimentaram diversas soluções, betadine, banhos em vários produtos etc..., nalguns casos resulta noutros não.

Agora , o que eu faço?

1º coloco num balde um coral novo, com um comprimido destes e uma bombinha a mexer a água durante 20 minutos +-, depois tiro o coral, vazo o balde, e coloco novamente com agua tirada do aquário, outro comprimido, mais ou menos 1 hora e faço este processo 3 vezes.

2º coloco o coral no aquário e rezo  :SbSourire:   :yb624:  

Não sei se é do produto ou da reza mas que resulta resulta.

Os membros que acompanham mais de perto o meu aquário, tem visto os resultados.

----------


## Celso Suguimoto

Tem um artigo muito bom sobre AEFW 

http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2007-09/mc/index.php

Isso leva a importancia de quarentenar os corais... essa praga é muito pequena e dificil de achar... por isso a maioria aqui no Brasil provavelmente deve ter, apenas nao detectou.

----------


## TelmoRiFernandes

E o principio activo é....?

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!


Telmo, o principio activo própriamente eu não sei.

Deixo aqui fotos para quem perceba da área farmaceutica.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva!

Para os interessados aqui fica um exemplo.

Comprei um coral que vei do estrangeiro completamente fechado e esbranquiçado, passados 15 dias mais ou menos, deu-lhe rtn, nessa altura como ja tinham chegado os comprimidos deilhe dois banhitos.

Voltei a por no aquário, para meu espanto o RTN parou totalmente e o coral começou a abrir os pólipos.

Estou bastante satisfeito, e na esperança que o coral consiga recompor-se.

Foto:



Fiquem bem.

----------


## TelmoRiFernandes

A foto na parte "warnings" está focada mas a parte "ingredients" está desfocada. Talvez por aí se conseguisse ter uma noção dos ingredientes que o constituem. Parece-me ser uma associação de vários o que torna mais difícil/menos segura  a confecção magistral. 
Abraço

----------


## Manuel Gomes

No link abaixo existe um botão de Donload msds sheet onde está o documento onde constam o principio activo e muito mais.
http://www.aq-products.com/APpro/fluketabs.htm

Cumprimentos,
Manuel Gomes

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Heitor
PF volta a fotografar a parte que diz "Ingredients" porque nesta imagem não dá para ler e deverá ser aí que tem indicação do principio ou princípios activos



Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> No link abaixo existe um botão de Donload msds sheet onde está o documento onde constam o principio activo e muito mais.
> http://www.aq-products.com/APpro/fluketabs.htm
> 
> Cumprimentos,
> Manuel Gomes


 :Olá: Viva
De acordo com a informação que o Manuel Gomes nos proporcionou, serão três ingredientes, a saber:




> Ingredient / Identity Information
> 
> Proprietary: NO Ingredient:  PHOSPHONIC ACID (2,2,2-TRICHLORO-1-HYDROXYETHYL)-DIMETHYL ESTER Ingredient Sequence Number:  01 NIOSH (RTECS ) Number:   TA0700000 CAS Number:  52-68-6 OSHA PEL: None ACGIH  TLV: NIC-1 (V); A4  BEI 
> Proprietary:  NO Ingredient:  MEBENDAZOLE, (METHYL-5-BENZOYL-BENZIMIDAZOLE-2-CARBAMATE) Ingredient Sequence Number:  02 NIOSH (RTECS) Number:  EY8600000 CAS Number: 31431-39-7 OSHA PEL:  NONE ACGIH TLV:  NONE TWA:  NONE  [LEFT][LEFT]       
> 
> 
>   Proprietary:  YES
>   Ingredient:    ANTHELMINTIC
>   Ingredient Sequence Number:  03
> ...


PHOSPHONIC ACID

MEBENDAZOLE - este aqui é um farmaco usado para combater infestações de vermes e o principio activo é Piperazine
e um dos usos da Piperazine é justamente anti vermes




> *As an anthelmintic*
> 
>  Piperazine was first introduced as an anthelmintic in 1953. A large number of piperazine compounds have anthelmintic action. Their mode of action is generally by paralysing parasites, which allows the host body to easily remove or expel the invading organism. This action is mediated by its agonist effects upon the inhibitory GABA (γ-aminobutyric acid) receptor. Its selectivity for helminths is because vertebrates only use GABA in the CNS and the helminths' GABA receptor is a different isoform to the vertebrate's one. _Piperazine hydrate_ and _piperazine citrate_ are the main anthelminthic piperazines. These drugs are often referred to simply as "piperazine" which may cause confusion between the specific anthelmintic drugs and the entire class of piperazine-containing compounds.


ANTHELMINTIC ou seja é um vermifugo ou farmaco para matar vermes.

Para já foi o que pude arranjar, talvez o Telmo nos possa ajudar com a sua experiência profissional.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas

O Tech D da kent Marine será eficaz na prevenção e tratamento desta praga ?

Os componentes deste produto são:
Deionized water, iodine, potassium iodide, potassium bromide, proprietary bromine compound, stabilizers.

No caso de resposta afirmativa, as concentrações indicadas pelo fabricante serão suficientes ?

link do produto: http://www.kentmarine.com/saltwater/...aid/tech-d.htm

----------


## Celso Suguimoto

> Boas
> 
> O Tech D da kent Marine será eficaz na prevenção e tratamento desta praga ?


Nao... entre os produtos usados no tratamento estão o Tropic Marin Pro Coral Curee (a base de lugol), e alguns medicamentos a base de levamisol ou betadine... existem relatos bons com o Fluke tabs.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Celso

O Betadine, sendo solução para este problema, é muito acessivel, existe em qualquer farmácia e tem um custo bastante baixo.
Basicamente é constituido por iodopovidona (iodo activo?) e excipientes como o nonoxinol,iodato potássio,etc.

No caso deste medicamento tens ideia da concentração a utilizar e o tempo de "banho" ?

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Gil e Cleso, estou com a ideia que não lemos o mesmo artigo.

O que ficou provado neste artigo é que o betadine não é solução para o caso.

A solução é claramente os comprimidos Fluke Tabs.

Alguem conhece uma solução que para o RTN logo na hora???? É que o fluke Tabs faz isso.

Abraço.

----------


## Celso Suguimoto

Heitor RTN é um nome generico pra varias doenças de corais...

Aqui no Brasil estamos a tentar tratamento com Levamisole, com relativo sucesso.. ou ascaridil (nome do medcicamento encontrado aqui)... que é usado pra verminoses.

Recomenda-se quarentena pra acabar com os corais do reef... ou seja apos tratar os corais retira-los do aquario para que os vermes remanescentes morram de fome.  Na falta de um aquario hospital eu suspendi os corais ... nao sei se vai dar certo, mas a intenção é isola-los dentro do proprio display, tornando inacessiveis novamente pros AEFW

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

É muito grande a chance de eu ter trazido esses parasitas para o Brasil via Portugal

Eu trouxe umas 10 acroporas de portugal, e algumas vieram brancas e nunca ficaram bonitas, e alguma morreram....as que estavam mais infestadas era justamente as que eu trouxe de portugal

Portanto, creio que muitos portugueses tenham o AEFW e ainda não sabem

Quebrem um galho, em especial de acroporas como milepora e prostata, as peludas, e joguem em um copo de água doce....e rezem para não sair nada  :yb663:  

Meu aquário estava infestado, estou tratando com banhos de levimisol, 300mg para cada 5L por 45 minutos

Abraços

----------

